# New Project 0.5gal Planted Bowl



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Picked up a small 0.5gal bowl for $2. Gonna be a sweet little planted bowl.










Bowl - 0.5gal
Substrate - MGOPM w/ Flourite Cap
Lighting - Possible - Coralife 18 watt PC Fixture (Running one 9 watt bulb)
Flora - Dwarf Hair Grass, Needle Leaf Ludwigia

So far I've only placed the dirt and the cap. Also have a small piece of DW to use in the bowl.










Thoughts? Comments? Anything is appreciated. First bowl and all.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

nice piece of DW for that


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow this is awesome. the driftwood makes the dimensions look huge


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the simple but nice hardscape!


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

wow just beautiful


----------



## tmcpherson301 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like it


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Did you fill it?


----------

